# Clothing advice



## LiamPT (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi

I'm about to move to Abu Dhabi and just wanted some advice on clothing to wear as I've read mixed things on the internet. I am a man but it's more about things like I have some t shirts with women and alcohol branding on and just wondering if these would be better off left at home? Also, any other advice you could think of for a newbie in Abu Dhabi would be great. Thanks


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello. I think you will be fine with t-shirts with alcohol branding on them as they don't attract much attention from people who do not drink and unfamiliar with those brands. On the other hand, I wouldn't wear t-shirts with any sexual material (a woman in a hot bikini for example). You won't go to jail or anything, but you might get disgusted looks from conservative people.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Unless there nudity, then you should have no problems if you're stopped at customs.

Be selective where you wear them. Perhaps best worn at home or at parties.

Post a pic if you like


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="arabianhorse;3159441"Be selective where you wear them. Perhaps best worn at home or at parties. [/QUOTE] 

I agree. And please don't post pictures of anything inappropriate.


----------



## Huntly (Jul 4, 2014)

Wondering how your experience with clothing has gone? Moving to Fujairah in a month and have the same kind a question. I wear a lot of shorts and short sleeve shirts; also have a tattoo on my forearm, nothing offensive just a frog. Also , while I'm here: I'm 6'6"/2M and curious about clothes shopping. I'm in China now and it is almost impossible to find anything, especially shoes.


----------

